
CIA’s Latest Layer: An Onion Site - tgragnato
https://www.cia.gov/news-information/press-releases-statements/2019-press-releases-statements/ciagov-over-tor.html
======
mimixco
It could be argued that all of Tor is a CIA honeypot. After all, they paid to
develop it.

~~~
oil25
The Tor network is not and has never been designed to thwart a global network
panopticon, as most (all?) low-latency mixer networks aren't. This is stated
clearly in the Tor design spec. Choosing to frame this negatively (as a
"honeypot") is a disingenuous characterization that only spreads FUD.

